# Elgin Skylark Bicycle



## catfish (Jun 18, 2016)

Or at least the caucus.... 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1930s-ELGIN...494137?hash=item3d1d889039:g:0CUAAOSwbYZXZJBq


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 18, 2016)

He has listed that quite a few times. That is the long, hard way to buy one! V/r Shawn


----------



## catfish (Jun 18, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> He has listed that quite a few times. That is the long, hard way to buy one! V/r Shawn




I know...


----------

